# JBuilder und Interbase



## juergenerwin (23. Jun 2004)

hallo leute,

ich suche nach dem klassennamen von dem aus ich interbase datenbanken über interclient im jbuilder aufrufen kann.
mit jdatastore funktioniert das schon. dort lautet der klassenname:
com.borland.datastore.jdbc.DataStoreDriver

wie lautet der klassenname für den interbase client? gluabe zu wissen, dass er interbase.interclient.Driver heißt. der läßt sich aber im jbuilder nicht importieren, da dieser name nicht erkannt wird.

besten dank im voraus.


----------



## nollario (23. Jun 2004)

kann das sein, dass nur das jar mit dem Treiber fehlt und er deswegen meckert?


----------



## juergenerwin (23. Jun 2004)

kann alles sein aber wo finde ich das jar und wenn es gefunden wird - wo kommt es dann hin?


----------



## nollario (23. Jun 2004)

also so gehts:

http://community.borland.com/article/0,1410,29974,00.html

und den treiber gibt es hier:

http://www.borland.com/interbase/


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2004)

besten dank nollario


----------

